# Improving DCM KX 212



## asp87 (Dec 14, 2010)

After months and months of craigslist hunting for a decent set of home audio speakers, I stumbled upon the following:

qty 2: DCM KX 212 (6" woofer, 3/4" tweeter, 2x 12" woofer)
qty 2: DCM KX 6 (6" woofer, 3/4" tweeter)
qty 1: DCM Center channel (not sure of exact model, 2x 6" woofer, 1x 3/4" tweeter)
qty 1: Infiniti self powered 12" sub (not sure of exact model)

Price: $150

YES PLEASE.

My friend picked them up for me tonight (he lives 10 minutes from the seller, I live an hour) and I will be getting them this weekend. I haven't even seen the goods yet. I just couldn't pass up this deal... The line from "The Italian Job" comes to mind- 'speakers so loud they'll blow a girl's clothes off.'

Everything I have read about the DCM KX series said save your money; they are loud (sensitivity >90 dB) but mediocre quality. Better than BB or CC but not by much.

The two major flaws I have read of these, specifically the KX 212s, is that all of the woofers share the same air cavity. The other major flaw is something to do with the XO wiring... So. Would modifying the box's internals and giving the 6" woofers and 12" woofers their own cavities help even out the response? Should I gut the XO and re-do with my own too?

I don't have a receiver or amp of any sort yet either... I have no idea how much power these speakers want. I'm looking at 5.1 receivers but really have no idea what to get.

Any advice is welcome. Thanks.


----------



## Karmazman (Sep 5, 2020)

Dont know if your still around. Did you ever separate the subs? Did it help? Looking to over haul my DCM KX212 setup adding new Yamaha head. I do know that the DCM's sound and run better off 1ohm stable car audio amp, will blow the doors off!!!


----------

